# Neue Staffel von "Rute raus, der Spaß beginnt"



## Hering 58 (14. Oktober 2022)

Endlich geht es wieder los, ich freu mich schon.


----------



## Minimax2 (14. Oktober 2022)

dito,

selten geworden - angenehme Angelfreunde, die noch Spaß haben.


----------



## bic zip (14. Oktober 2022)

Ach, dachte das wer der neue Thread zum Thema „Boardschwein“ 

Sorry…weitermachen.


----------



## liac (14. Oktober 2022)

Wird auf jeden Fall geguckt und wir freuen uns drauf. 

Schade ist auch dass der NDR wegen irgendwelchen "Lizenzen" oder was auch immer, nicht alle alten Staffeln auf YT veröffentlichen darf. Da weis man doch warum man diese scheixx GEZ Gebühren zahlt. 

Lg liac


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (14. Oktober 2022)

Ich guck mir die Sendungen nicht mehr, das Niveau wird immer schlechter ......macht kein Spaß mehr .......


----------



## Aalzheimer (14. Oktober 2022)

Für so einen verregneten Nachmittag ist das sehr angenehme Unterhaltung. 
Mag die Sticheleien der Beiden


----------



## Naish82 (14. Oktober 2022)

Super geil! 
Angeltechnisch nicht besonders wertvoll aber sehr unterhaltsam.


----------



## Minimax (14. Oktober 2022)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> *Die neuen Folgen von "Rute raus, der Spaß beginnt" stehen in den Startlöchern.*
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 420994
> Anhang anzeigen 420995
> ...





Hering 58 schrieb:


> Endlich geht es wieder los, ich freu mich schon.


Ich freu mich auch schon, ich mag Horst&Heinz, und einige Episodentitel hören sich sehr interessant an  

Vielleicht wird in dieser Staffel sogar enthüllt, wer von den beiden Sauron ist?


----------



## Minimax (22. Oktober 2022)

So, ich hab mir gerade die heutige Oderquappenfolge mit leichter Verspätung in der Mediathek reingezogen. Wieder sehr unterhaltsam, aber da geht noch mehr. Auch sehr harmonisch.

Immerhin hat Horst nen anständigen Döbel gefangen und Heinz hat ihn dann mit irgendeiner bizarren Holundersauce gebraten  

Nächste Woche wildern die beiden im Revier von unserem Kollegen Wuemmehunter An der Hunte. Mal sehen was sie dann anstellen.

Hg
Minimax


----------



## ollidi (22. Oktober 2022)

Ich werde wohl auch gleich mal die Mediathek bequemen müssen.   
Die Sendezeiten sind für mich leider immer recht ungünstig.


----------



## Schilfsänger (22. Oktober 2022)

"Wat is Galinski,wo bleiben die Würmer ... "  Es gab schon bessere Folgen, aber vielleicht kommt das ja noch.


----------



## Hering 58 (22. Oktober 2022)

ollidi schrieb:


> Ich werde wohl auch gleich mal die Mediathek bequemen müssen.
> Die Sendezeiten sind für mich leider immer recht ungünstig.


Für dich ollidi.








						Quappen schnappen an der Oder
					

Moderator Heinz Galling und NDR Angelexperte Horst Hennings versuchen, einen der aalartigen Fische zu fangen.




					www.ndr.de


----------



## liac (23. Oktober 2022)

Moin moin, 

habens uns gestern Abend auch noch in der Mediathek angeschaut. Fanden auch dass es schon bessere Folgen gab aber es war trotzdem ne halbe Stunde super Unterhaltung. 

Aber Mimik und Gestik nach war der Döbel glaube nix und es wurd nachdem die Kamera aus war, wohl eher noch was bestellt. 

Warum die komische Fliedersoße aber auch über den gesamten Fisch und die Kartoffeln musste erschließt sich mir nich so ganz. 

Lg liac


----------



## Tikey0815 (23. Oktober 2022)

Jep, bessere Folgen gabs schon aber ich finde immer wieder sehenswert. Die beiden sind so sympathisch authentisch, wuseln genauso chaotisch am Swim rum wie ich es auch kenne


----------



## silverfish (23. Oktober 2022)

_Genau. Heinz ist so schön normal tolpatschig.
Der Horst ist ein Angelurgestein.
Beide sind einfach Kult._


----------



## ollidi (23. Oktober 2022)

Ich vermute aber mal, daß wir uns einig sind, daß diese Folge mit unserem Jesco Peschutter die Beste ist.  
Die stand dann gestern Abend auch noch mal zur Wiederholung auf meinem Programm.


----------



## Hering 58 (23. Oktober 2022)

ollidi schrieb:


> Ich vermute aber mal, daß wir uns einig sind, daß diese Folge mit unserem Jesco Peschutter die Beste ist.
> Die stand dann gestern Abend auch noch mal zur Wiederholung auf meinem Programm.


Aber sowas von gut.


----------



## Minimax (30. Oktober 2022)

Ok, ich hab die zweite Folge der neuen Staffel gestern gestreamt: 'Hundstage an der Hunte'

Ich nenne sie 'Fluss des Unglücks'. Anglerisch wars dürftig, mit nem trägen norddeutschen Flüsschen bei 35grad im heissen Hochsommer. Sie mussten für die Kochsequenz sogar auf TK Fisch des Gastgebers zurückgreifen. Was soll man bei der Hitze auch sinnvoll fangen tagsüber?

Hitzeschlacht, man sieht an den Gesichtern und auch an den Mega Schweissfleckenn auf Heinz' Hemd wie sie leiden.

Und Horst gings garnicht gut: Er kam offenbar frisch aus dem Krankenhaus nach einer ernsten Atemwegsgeschichte, und man sah ihm deutlich an, wie angeschlagen er noch war.

Heinz hingegen hat sich beim Kochen sauber ne Fingerkuppe tranchiert und war ziemlich grau im Gesicht. Nachher hat er sich noch nen Mepps in den Verband gehauen.

Die beiden waren ganz lieb zueinander, der eine weil er platt war, der andere aus Sorge um den anderen.

Unter diesen Umständen hätte ichs nicht schlimm gefunden, wenn sie mal ne Studiofolge eingeschoben hätten, vielleicht als Kochfolge, oder Tacklebesprechung, oder Talkrunde mit Gästen (die haben ja auch nen netten Podcast)

Also, nach dieser wirklichen Leidensfolge -es war echt schmerzhaft zu sehen wie sie versuchen ne Sendung hinzukriegen- wünsche ich den Beiden mal wieder ordentlich Fisch und frische Seeluft, bin gespannt auf die nächste Folge #Gute Besserung Horst,
Hg
Minimax


----------



## der matti (30. Oktober 2022)

Hab die neue Folge noch nicht gesehen, aber immer wenn ich was von den beiden schauen durfte, da wurde es mir doch warm ums Herz. Beide alte Schule, der eine mit Titeln und Erfolgen und der andere "Angeljournalist". Ich vermisse das Angeln mit lebendigen Köderfisch...ganz heimlich natürlich.


----------



## thanatos (31. Oktober 2022)

Habe es nun schon zwei mal verpasst - bin nicht der Typ der sonnabends
um 16°° Uhr vor der Glotze hängt .


----------



## Minimax (31. Oktober 2022)

thanatos schrieb:


> Habe es nun schon zwei mal verpasst - bin nicht der Typ der sonnabends
> um 16°° Uhr vor der Glotze hängt .


Ich schaue mir die Sendung in der  NDR Mediathek an. Einfach googlen.

Edit: Im Stsrtpost hier ist ein Link und Hartmut Hering 58 hats auch nochmal verlinkt.


----------



## Schilfsänger (31. Oktober 2022)

Über Mediathekview gibts auch noch alle Teile vom letzten Jahr zum rüberschaufeln, alles frühere wird für 4,99 € je Film vertickt.


----------



## Minimax (31. Oktober 2022)

Schilfsänger schrieb:


> Über Mediathekview gibts auch noch alle Teile vom letzten Jahr zum rüberschaufeln, alles frühere wird für 4,99 € je Film vertickt.


Ja, und auch auf Youtube sind ältere Folgen nicht mehr erreichbar- letztes Jahr wars noch anders, sehr schade. Denn die neuen Folgen machen natürlich Lust auf mehr. Ich würde gerne mal wieder die Foge sehen, wo sie auf Helgoland sind und Haifischen nachstellen.


----------



## Minimax (12. November 2022)

Oh waia, ganz vergessen heut ist 'Rute raus' Tag! 
Und ich schändlicherweise das Review von letzter Woche vergessen (Die beiden waren wieder auf dem Damm, und fingen auch, aber was sollte Kaminer dort? Hat er sich wohl selbst auch gefragt.)
Jedenfalls werd ich mir jetzt gemütlich und kritisch die heutige Folge reinziehen und dann gibt's ne Doppelreviev, mea culpa.

Film ab!
Minimax


----------



## silverfish (12. November 2022)

Vier Flundern ein Aal und Grundeln.
Naja.


----------



## Minimax (12. November 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Vier Flundern ein Aal und Grundeln.
> Naja.


Danke für den prompten Spoiler.


----------



## liac (21. November 2022)

Meiner Meinung nach bisher alle Folgen wirklich wert zu schauen!

Die Folge an der Hunte hätte es nicht unbedingt gebraucht, da muss ich Minimax recht geben, denn Horst sah da wirklich ziemlich fertig aus. 

Aber ansonsten wieder sehr cool die beiden, und Horst für sein Alter (aber auch ohne alter) bester Mann! 

Da würde ich mich freuen wenn ich noch so fit bin in dem Alter. 

Lg liac


----------



## Taxidermist (21. November 2022)

Ich kann diesen ADHS Heinz nicht mehr sehen und sein Geschrei "Fisch, Fisch" nicht mehr hören.
Horst dagegen finde ich cool.
Deshalb die letzte Folge nicht mehr angeschaut?

Jürgen


----------



## liac (21. November 2022)

Ja das "Fisch Fisch" wird leider bleiben, hatte mal ein "YouTube live" von den beiden im Nachhinein gesehen. Und da geht`s dem Heinz als "Verantwortlichen" für das ganze wohl darum wenn dann en Fisch on ist dass auch alle Kameras gleich am start sind. Und Horst bleibt halt wie er ist und lässt sich nix vorschreiben. 

Es ist schon nervig und auch nicht meins aber gucken tun wir es trotzdem, schon allein wegen Horst der ist legendär  

Lg liac


----------



## Minimax (21. November 2022)

Ich find der  positiv-aufgeregt herumkrakeelende Heinz ist genau der richtige Gegenpart zum eher grumpfeligen, coolen Horst.
Das ist ja so ein bisschen der Ernie und Bert Effekt. Die Komik entsteht immer dann, wenn man dem armen Horst ansieht, wie genervt er von dem Hibbelheinz ist bzw. wenn dieser im Gegenzug nen Ätz-Einzeiler von Horst kassiert, wenn er wieder nen 10cm Barsch feiert.

Irgendwie kann ich meinen Angelkumpel und mich im Spiegel der Beiden erkennen (mit wechselnden Rollen). Schätze, da bin ich nicht der einzige. Immerhin sind wir schon bei Staffel 12.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (21. November 2022)

Ich finde gut, wenn man beim zubereiten der Fische noch etwas neues lernt, zuletzt wie man einen Hecht Grätenfrei filetiert, Bierteig anrührt und wie und womit Fisch gegart wird, wie am Grill. 
Wer sich nun wie verhält, wer offenbar Geltungsbedürfnisse hat und wer cool ist/bleibt, interessiert mich nur soweit, als das der Angeltag erfolgreich war und gezeigt wird, wie gefangene Zielfische verwertet werden...


----------



## Minimax (22. November 2022)

So, hab jetzt die Folge geschaut. Gleich als allererstes: Wenn ich jemals nen Hecht fange, der das filetieren verdient, dann ist die gezeigte Anleitung wirklich nützlich- obwohl ich als langjähriger Zuschauer immer dachte, das die Serie wenig hinsichtlich praktischer Winke zu bieten hätte.

Ja und sonst?
Heinz hibbelte, Horst grummelte, Gesang gabs auch und endlich schöne Fische für unser Hartgeprüftes Duo, Petri! Die Kochseqzenz war wie gesagt sehr cool. Eigentlich ne klassische Folge Rute raus.

Und dennoch.. dennoch.. irgendwas fehlte mir. Ich kanns nicht belegen. Irgendwas fehlte mir.. Oder wars vielleicht etwas zuviel? Irgendwie fiel mir an so vielen Stellen auf, wie Angelregeln, Verbände, Regularien, Maße, Erlaubte Strecken, Schongebiete etc.. etc.. sehr deutlich in den Vordergrund gestellt wurden. Nicht das die Sendung auf all diese Dinge nicht schon immer Wert gelegt hat, zu recht.
Aber mir fiels halt auf, als ob sie sozusagen mit gedrosseltem Motor der Fangfreude geangelt hätten. Hinzu kommt ein irgendwie gehetztes Gefühl, mal ne Impression von nem Klapperstorch oder ner Windmühle oder Kirchturm hätt ja auch nicht geschadet.

Vielleicht irre ich mich, oder ich bin heute besonders mäkelig? Alles war da, was ich an den beiden mag, eigentlich ne prima Folge... Aber Aber.. irgendwie..versteht mich jemand, oder bin ich ungerecht oder meckerig- ist ne echte Frage?

Ich weiss es doch auch nicht,
oje,
Miniverwirrt


----------



## ragbar (22. November 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Angelregeln, Verbände, Regularien, Maße, Erlaubte Strecken, Schongebiete etc.. etc.. sehr deutlich in den Vordergrund gestellt wurden.





Minimax schrieb:


> mit gedrosseltem Motor der Fangfreude geangelt hätten.


Auch hier dem Trend geschuldet,der aus allen Richtungen alles anscheixxt,was sich nicht im Daueralarmmodus rot präsentiert.  
Insbesondere in solchen Formaten.

Eine Gehirnhälfte arbeitet so halt immer,ob man sich beim Gezeigten gerade angreifbar macht und so. Verständlich.


----------



## Taxidermist (22. November 2022)

Ich denke man macht sich seit der Peta Anzeige verstärkt Gedanken um die Außenwirkung.
So wird jetzt konsequent der Kescher benutzt, egal wie klein das Rotauge ist und sich auch immer vor dem Anfassen die Hände nass gemacht.
Und wo es kritisch wird gibt es einen Schnitt, so z.B. wird das Abschlagen eines Fischs nicht mehr gezeigt, Releasen ebenso.
Das konnte man in früheren Sendungen auch mal anders sehen.
So wurde im vorletzten Film z.B. eine Monster Grundel released, aber nur verbal, gezeigt wurde dies nicht.
(Heinz wollte diese Essen, wovon der örtliche Angler aber wohl gar nichts hielt)
Ich finde aber allgemein stellt sich der Heinz doch häufig ziemlich trottelig an, aber ich glaube genau dies wollen die Leute auch sehen?

Jürgen


----------



## Matthias_R (22. November 2022)

Das etwas nachlassende Feuer, wenn man es denn bemerkt, ist aus meiner Sicht  der Laufzeit der Serie und dem zunehmenden Alter der Protagonisten geschuldet.
Dass man manches nicht mehr zeigen mag, ist sicher dem Zeitgeist geschuldet, aber die beiden stehen drüber und können sowas problemlos überspielen.
Ob sich Heinz immer so trottelig anstellt? Meist ist es doch Horst, der seine Köder in Bäume ballert, sich über Misserfolg ärgert (haben wir nicht anderenthreads eine Nebendiskussion über Fangneid?),  und mit den Umständen kämpft , während Heinz den ersten Fisch hat.
Anyway, gehört zu der Sorte Fernsehangelei, die ich mir gern anschaue. Sind schon echte Typen...


----------



## Waidbruder (22. November 2022)

Ich schaue mir das auch ganz gern mal an. Aber nur wegen der Interaktionen der beiden Akteure. Wo sie angeln, wie sie angeln, was sie fangen und was sie kochen interessiert mich jetzt nicht so...


----------



## zanderhunter-nz (22. November 2022)

Wie auch schon einige Vorredner schaue ich diese Sendung auch gerne. Meiner Meinung nach dient diese Sendung eher der Unterhaltung und nicht dazu 
Hot - Spot PLätze für Spotgeile Geier Preis zu geben. Ich glaube es geht darum mit Humor anglerisch Regionen zu bewerben, die so noch nicht im Fokus standen.
Und wir als Angler können eventuell Anreize finden, in nicht so überlaufenden Gegenden in Ruhe zu angeln und deren Natur zu genießen , wo der Fangerfolg an zweiter Stelle steht.

Über die anglerischen Fähigkeiten sagt diese Sendung eher wenig aus. Die Rollenverteilung ist mit Absicht so aufgebaut um den Unterhaltungswert aufrecht zu halten und das ist auch gut so. Wenn man sich mal vor Augen führt wie lange Horst schon angelt und das nicht nur auf Meeresfische, wieviel er rumkommt in diesem Alter,(Respekt) und welche Erfahrungen er daraus mitnehmen kann , ist es schon beachtlich und wünschenswert diese körperliche Verfassung in diesem Alter auch erleben zu dürfen. Natürlich ist er seinen Weg gegangen ohne in die Zukunft schauen zu können, was auch ein jedem gegönnt ist. Heinz wird  als tollpatschig und etwas aufgeregter dargestellt , was natürlich beabsichtigt ist, denn angeln kann er, man muss sich nur mal überlegen wie lange er dieses Hobby schon ausübt und das mit dem Schweriner See als Hausgewässer mit einer Fläche von 61,54 km². Man kann sich doch sicher sein das er hier Abseits von Kamera's etwas ander's agiert und  mit Sicherheit seine Erfahrungen gesammelt hat , eine Bambusrute war früher oft das Schmuckstück des Opa's , das man heimlich entführte um seine ersten Rotaugen und Rotfedern zu angeln, diese besitzt er bis heute.

 Wie es auch sei das ist ganz alleine meine Meinung und ist irrelevant für jeden anderen, unser empfinden ist immer individuell.


----------



## zokker (22. November 2022)

Rute raus der Spaß ... hört auf

Ist nicht von mir ...

Ich hab es nur geschaut weil ich zufällig drauf gezappt habe. Ist mir zu albern.


----------



## HerrZebra (22. November 2022)

Merkwürdig finde ich das die aktuelle Folge nicht in der Mediathek auftaucht,bei YT dafür schon.

Außerdem hat die Folge wieder bewiesen das eine Einheitliche Entnahmefenster sinnvoll wäre. Son schönen Meterhecht abschlagen zu MÜSSEN ist ätzend. Wobei kleinere wieder weniger Filet bringen.


----------



## Rheinspezie (22. November 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> ....
> Ich finde aber allgemein stellt sich der Heinz doch häufig ziemlich trottelig an, aber ich glaube genau dies wollen die Leute auch sehen?...
> 
> Jürgen


Heinz spiegelt gewissermaßen die Zuschauergruppe, die nich angelt oder kaum angelt und wirkt durch seine "dynamische" Art der "Einschläferung" entgegen. 
Wie gesagt sollen / müssen auch Zuschauer angesprochen werden, die keine 
BierErnsten Angler sind und das Format vllt. Nur lustig / unterhaltsam finden. 

Man zeigt hier auch, wie Wirbeltiere "gejagt", versorgt und ggf. getötet sowie zubereitet werden. 
Das mögen Teile unserer ( noch) Überflussgesellschaft nich und lauern auf eine Anzeige. 
Deshalb finde ich das rechtssichere gezeigte Verhalten auch konsequent und gut. 
Ich finde die Sendung ist für Angler und "Durchsnittsbürger" sehr gut gemacht! 

Das mögen Profiangler und strenge Veganer anders sehen, aber wen interessieren die Unken schon? 

Ich finde die Sendung gut bis sehr gut. 

R. S.


----------



## Schilfsänger (22. November 2022)

HerrZebra schrieb:


> Merkwürdig finde ich das die aktuelle Folge nicht in der Mediathek auftaucht,bei YT dafür schon.


In der Mediathek des Senders kann man die abrufen. Der DL geht auch, wenn man weiß wie!


----------



## heinzi (22. November 2022)

Ich schaue mir die Sendung nicht mehr mit dem Genuss an wie früher. Irgendwie kommt mir das eine oder andere etwas gekünstelt vor. Und seien wir mal ehrlich, wenn Heinz ( mein Namensvetter ) ein Kind wäre, ja dann würde er Tabletten bekommen.


----------



## HerrZebra (22. November 2022)

Schilfsänger schrieb:


> In der Mediathek des Senders kann man die abrufen. Der DL geht auch, wenn man weiß wie!



Nein, nicht die aktuelle Folge von Samstag 19.11.22


----------



## Schilfsänger (22. November 2022)

hxxps://www.ndr.de/fernsehen/Catch-Cook-am-Westensee,angeln878.html Bitteschön !


----------



## Matthias_R (22. November 2022)

Als ich den Titel der Reihe das erste Mal gehört hab, hätte ich aber nicht gedacht, dass es um Angeln geht...


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (23. November 2022)

Matthias_R schrieb:


> Als ich den Titel der Reihe das erste Mal gehört hab, hätte ich aber nicht gedacht, dass es um Angeln geht...


Zum Glück bin ich nicht der einzige dem das so geht der Name klingt nach 70er Softporno  
Ich muss jedesmal schmunzeln wenn ich das lese.


----------



## Lajos1 (23. November 2022)

Hallo,

ihr Schlingel  .

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Rheinspezie (25. November 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> .... (Die beiden waren wieder auf dem Damm, und fingen auch, aber was sollte Kaminer dort? Hat er sich wohl selbst auch gefragt...
> 
> Film ab!
> Minimax


Herr Kaminer war vor Ort um über die Schönheit des PlatzNagers zu sinnieren und über das Wunder des FischFanges an sich. 
Heinz wirkte obdessen leicht überfordert. 
Wladimir Kaminer - Herr "Witz und Charme"... hats merklich amüsiert...



R. S.


----------



## Rheinspezie (26. November 2022)

Heute hat's mir nich gefallen. 

Für mich die schwächste Folge der Staffel... Nun gut 

R. S.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (26. November 2022)

Das Niveau des Zitronenkocher wird immer schlechter, ich schau mir das nicht mehr an................


----------



## Mescalero (26. November 2022)

Ich fand es auch nicht wirklich gut, trotz Stargast (den ich eigentlich mag).


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (26. November 2022)

Ups, die heutige Folge habe ich total vergessen, mir anzusehen. Da habe ich anscheinend nichts verpaßt, nach den Kritiken... 
Das war übrigens die letzte Folge der 12.Staffel, gibt's schon eine 13.Staffel?


----------



## HerrZebra (27. November 2022)

War das schon wieder die letzte Folge? Eigentlich schade. Wobei es echt schwächelte...

Also mir hat diese Folge am besten gefallen. Mag aber auch was dam mit zu tun haben das ich die Gegend gut kenne.


----------



## Mescalero (27. November 2022)

Die Gegend ist natürlich toll! Dort lassen sich garantiert traumhafte Stunden verangeln....würde ich jedenfalls gern und tue es vielleicht auch, eines Tages.


----------



## Matthias_R (27. November 2022)

Ich mag die Sendung und die Protagonisten. Ja, man merkt, daß sie älter werden.
Wie lange gibt's das Format schon?
Es ist einfacher und menschlicher, als irgendwelche ypc-Formate, wo das ganze mit nem Powerbootrennen los geht, und dann bei jedem Fisch endlos Werbung für den gerade verwendeten Köder gemacht wird.
Solche Formate empfinde ich als ziemlich widerlich.


----------



## thanatos (27. November 2022)

habe es nun auch mal erwischt - fand ich nett , entspannt erholsam ,
ein Angeltag wie man ihn auch selbst hat - mit Glück ,Pech und Pannen .


----------

